# Turkeys in Cache Valley



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be hunting the general turkey hunt this season. I was thinking of trying the Wellsville Mtn. area in Cache valley and have a couple places in mind. Does anyone have an idea of the general population of birds in this area and when would be a good time to start scouting? The season does not start till april 30th and goes till the end of May. PM's are also welcome. Thanx.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Anywhere south of Wellsville through Mendon there are birds. Problem is a lot of private area. Look on the DNR web site for the walk in access areas in the valley. Most of these hold birds, but they also attract other hunters. You can start scouting now, doesn't mean they will be there in April. Good luck!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of Turkeys on the Cherry Creek and Lamb Property Walk-in areas. Go give them a look.


----------

